# Kydex quiver



## RTILLER (May 4, 2009)

Nice.


----------



## b-a-maniak (Apr 19, 2014)

Very clever and resourceful. Boundless possibilities. Excellent. Well done!


----------



## ThomVis (Feb 21, 2012)

Nice.

Is it very fiddly to place the arrows back? Maybe to make usage easier, you can buy loose arrow quiver tubes and integrate those.


----------



## Zootown (May 18, 2015)

Thanks guys.
I thought about picking up some tubes but wanted to see what I could do with things I had around my bench. It's not to bad placing arrows but you do have to pay attention. I will be cleaning up the edges and smoothing it all out but am trying to figure in my judo tip arrow.


----------



## bakecm (Aug 15, 2011)

Hi, do you have any patterns/instructions on how you did this? Also, where did you get the Kydex? Thanks


----------



## Zootown (May 18, 2015)

I order online from several places, just Google it. I have no patter, I just went with what I thought up but now after using it at our club my next one will have some big changes.


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

i really like the idea and you have executed it especially well for a first pass. I bet it is super light as well.


----------



## Zootown (May 18, 2015)

Thank u.. it's lighter then my Vista but louder. Lots to work out but angle has a lot to do with it along with storage of arrows.. I'll get my set up figured in time.


----------



## compaq4 (Jan 26, 2013)

Great job, very creative!


----------

